# Ersatzschlauch Guideline Drifter



## jonnythemaster (8. Mai 2015)

moin jungs,

vorgestern ist mir ein schlauch hoops gegangen und ich wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr nen plan habt wo man eventuell ersatzschläuche kaufen kann...

habe im netz leider nix gefunden...
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...

gruß peter#6


----------



## RonsWorld (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersatzschlauch Guideline Drifter*

Bei adh fishing

Nimm am besten gleich die von dem neuen gl drifter die sollen stabiler sein und passen auch in das alte.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RonsWorld (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersatzschlauch Guideline Drifter*

Am besten mal bei den durchklingeln!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jonnythemaster (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersatzschlauch Guideline Drifter*

ja jungs was soll ich sagen...habe das guideline drifter 2 und habe das teil bei adh vor 2 monaten gekauft und nun ist genau an der naht die blase gerissen...und ich habe wegen garantie bzw kulanz bei denen nachgefragt und die fragen jetzt bei guideline direkt nach...aber eigentlich muss sowas doch ohne mit der wimper zu schlagen umgetauscht werden oder was sagt ihr...


----------



## Steinbuttt (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersatzschlauch Guideline Drifter*



jonnythemaster schrieb:


> ... oder was sagt ihr...


... hättest Dir mal ein Outcast "Fish Cat 4" gekauft, Peter ... !!! |supergri#h

Wenn's wieder heil ist, lass uns mal zusammen mit den Belly's losziehen!#6|wavey:

Gruß Heiko


----------



## jonnythemaster (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersatzschlauch Guideline Drifter*

ja das kannst du laut sagen heiko...und das die jungs bei adh nicht aus den knick kommen ärgert mich richtig...kann man den ollen schlauch nicht eventuel flicken oder so...hat da einer i-wie erfahrung mit...

aber wenn das bb wieder flott ist dann geht es auf jeden fall mal zusammen los heiko....versprochen!!!!!!

gruß peter


----------



## Rosi (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersatzschlauch Guideline Drifter*

Moin zu dir, ich habe auch ewig auf die Ersatzschläuche gewartet, auch bei ahd. Aber bevor etwas kaputt gegangen ist, hab sie immer noch liegen. 
Ist sehr ärgerlich, wenn nach 2 Monaten eine Naht reißt!


----------



## RonsWorld (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersatzschlauch Guideline Drifter*

Ich dachte die haben das Problem mit den Schläuchen bei drifter 2 endlich im Griff [emoji19]

Scheint ja nicht der Fall zu sein?!

Dann behalt ich wohl mein altes...


Grüße Ronny [emoji12]


----------



## Mefo-Schneider (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersatzschlauch Guideline Drifter*

Ich hab vor 3 Jahren bei ADH Fisching eins gekauft!

Da waren runde Flicken mit Kleber bei. Ca. 5cm Durchmesser  für kleine Löcher!

Und ich hab am Anfang die Kammern immer zu stark aufgepustet. Tut gar nicht nötig! Das gibt nur Ärger, man kriegt die Rücken und Sitzflächenreißverschlüsse nur noch mit Gewalt zu. 

Sonst super zufrieden.

Ps. Ich hoffe immer noch auf eine Sommernachtforelle |wavey:


----------



## Rosi (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ersatzschlauch Guideline Drifter*



Mefo-Schneider schrieb:


> Ich hab vor 3 Jahren bei ADH Fisching eins gekauft.
> |wavey:



He, ich auch und alles oki mit den Schläuchen. Hab trotzdem gleich Ersatzschläuche mit bestellt, die fressen kein Brot und wenn ein Schlauch kaputt gehen sollte, dann hab ich Ersatz parat und muß nicht sehnsüchtig aufs Meer schauen

Auch die Reißverschlüsse sind alle wie am ersten Tag.


----------

